# Chinese cookbook/ school



## mewtwo55555 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi I am not that experienced as a cook. I can cook simple stuff eggs and pancake and anything that comes in a box. But I am looking for some good cookbooks for chinese/japanese cooking. And I am also looking for a good school for japanese and chinese cooking in america. Can someone please offer any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone anyone at all wana reply please.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Look for the Time-Life series for Chinese and Japanese cooking. Also, Jim Lee's Chinese Cookbook. These are all out of print, but can easily be found with a web search or visits to used book stores, or on eBay. Henry Chung's Hunan cookbook is also quite good - Hunan and some Szechuan recipes, as well as some stories and anecdotes. Martin Yan has some good books out as well.

There are many other books available, but, for me, these were a good introduction.

Shel


----------



## pork receipe (Jun 14, 2008)

If you love the chinese/japanese cooking so much, then you can check this site here: Chinese Food Recipes, Chinese Food Cooking Tips, Chinese Cookbook and Chinese Cuisine

This site is daily update with the Chinese food tips and recipes, it also teach you how to eat healthy and balanced Chinese foods as well.


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

if u looking for schools why don't go china , i study culinary in shanghai they have great schools in here, like mother said if u studying Chinese cuisine why don't you go to the root it self , where better place to study Chinese cuisine in china .:smiles::smiles::smiles:


----------



## chascates (Feb 7, 2008)

There's a 6-month course in Asian cooking at Vancouver Community College in British Columbia. The cost for international students is a little under $8,000. I got a brochure from them a couple of years ago. It's taught in both English and Cantonese Chinese. Cantonese is not the major Chinese dialect, Mandarin is. From what I've found online VCC is very well regarded so far as it's culinary programs go. And Vancouver is supposed to have a lot of great restaurants, with plent of Asian ones. Good luck.


----------



## fishstix (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a sushi chef and I've worked up the line in a Japanese kitchen from dishwasher to the other end of the line calling out orders and making entrees. Paying someone to teach you how to cook Chinese food is a joke. For the most part it's very basic. Wok + hot oil + chopped up food + seasoning = dish. Then everything not cooked in the wok is most likely fried, then there is the steamed fishes and shellfish, which is also very basic. Even the higher end Chinese dishes like shark fin soup and abalone are simple. Martin Yang's cookbooks are good.

Japanese is much more technical, but you can learn everything through working in a good Japanese restaurant. The majority of "Japanese" restaurants around my area (New Jersey and Philadelphia) are Chinese or Korean owned. To get the best education find an authentic Japanese restaurant with an authentic Japanese chef. The only good Japanese cookbook published in English is Nobu, but he puts so many different flares on his dishes that it's not pure Japanese. That's not bad, but if you're looking to learn Japanese it's better to cut through the fusion. The best Japanese cookbooks are softcover magazine type books that are from Japan and showcase works and recipes of current Japanese masters.


----------

